# Dates for the Exile?



## SolaScriptura (Apr 2, 2006)

The Bible is clear that the exile would/did last 70 years"¦ see 2 Chron 36:21, Jer 25:10-12, Jer 29:10, Dan 9:2, Zech 1:12, Zech 7:5.

However"¦ to get those seventy years, when should we begin/end the dates for the exile?

In Sunday School we´re going through Hendrickson´s "œSurvey of the Bible." Hendrickson puts, next to the date of 586, "œFall of Jerusalem; Beginning of exile" then next to 536 he puts "œreturn from exile." But that´s only 50 years.

If he wants to end the exile in 536, because that was when the first group of Jews returned from Babylon, then he really should begin the exile in 606, which is when Nebuchadnezzar invaded for the first of three times (incidentally, it was in this first, and largest, deporation that Daniel and his 3 friends were taken).

However, if Hendrickson wants to date the exile as beginning in 586, which was the third and final attack by Nebuchadnezzar in which he destroyed the temple, then he should end the exile at 516, which was when the reconstruction of the temple was completed.

Either dating scheme follows a thematic line: in the first case, 606 to 536, the theme is the deporation/return of the first groups of people. In the second, 586 to 516, the destruction/reconstruction of the temple is central. Incidentally, both options are 70 years in duration. 

I´m inclined to opt for 586-516. What do you think?


----------



## Puritan Sailor (Apr 2, 2006)

I think Hendrickson might be off. The end of exile is with the decree of Cyrus. Ezra-Nehamiah-Chronicles make that pretty clear. (At least that was suppose to be the end.... It really didn't end until Christ came) And Chronicles takes care to point out the special care of Jehoikim in Babylon, indicating he was probably considered the true king. I think he was exiled in the first wave too (605?) if I remember right. Hence, exile begins with the removal and exile of David's line in him, and thus the loss of the king. Zedekiah was probably not considered a true heir of the throne. Some thoughts.....

[Edited on 4-3-2006 by puritansailor]


----------

